# In for a good one this weekend.



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

This weekend should be a good storm for the first plowable one this year for me keeping fingers crossed it doesn't change track


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

lucky........


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

wish that was coming our way  lucky! Have fun


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

It will be nice to finally get out this year


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

It will be a good one i am in Westerly RI. I think we are going to get hit hard here. Good luck to all.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Make that big $$$


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

The snow gods are giving us all a nice Christmas gift. 10"-14" range here


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

5''-7'' is coming our way---Hudson Valley,NY


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

An inch at the most so far in Canton, OH. It's killing me, I need some plowable snow


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

We didn't get anything in Ulster county N.Y. They were predicting 5'' to 8'' we got about 5 to 8 flakes


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

We got 18-20 inches of snow here in Westerly RI.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats where im moving!


----------

